# What would you do?



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

So I’m sitting here (sweating my ass off) watching a plot/rd in a clear cut. Wind isn’t ideal, but decided to try it anyway. I’m checking out/scanning in my rangefinder whenever I hear a swarm of yellow jackets, and they sound pissed... I’m thinking a few of these pesky hogs might’ve messed up and wallered up a nest.. then the sound gets louder... a fucking drone came up the wood line, and stopped to hover over the food plot, up the road, spun, saw me, and high tailed off. I brought it up to the owner of the lease I’m in and he said that it’s an asshole property owner that butts up to us, and this isn’t the first time he’s done it... so needless to say, next time I see that thing flying it’s gonna go from a hunt to target practice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> So I’m sitting here (sweating my ass off) watching a plot/rd in a clear cut. Wind isn’t ideal, but decided to try it anyway. I’m checking out/scanning in my rangefinder whenever I hear a swarm of yellow jackets, and they sound pissed... I’m thinking a few of these pesky hogs might’ve messed up and wallered up a nest.. then the sound gets louder... a fucking drone came up the wood line, and stopped to hover over the food plot, up the road, spun, saw me, and high tailed off. I brought it up to the owner of the lease I’m in and he said that it’s an asshole property owner that butts up to us, and this isn’t the first time he’s done it... so needless to say, next time I see that thing flying it’s gonna go from a hunt to target practice...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its illegal to shoot them down. But if it's close enough a long jig will work 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> Its illegal to shoot them down. But if it's close enough a long jig will work
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




Even if he’s flying over our property?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Same thing happened to me on a dove field on my property a few weeks ago. If it had gotten close enough to me I was damn sure gonna shoot down


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Zach, when did this happen?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> Even if he’s flying over our property?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's that bull crap air space law. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

If they don't know who shot it down who are they going to arrest ? Just unplug the battery before staring in the camera 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You stay off my corn and that won't happen lol


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You stay off my corn and that won't happen lol




At 3:45 pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure that thing has to be within sight of the operator at all times by FFA rules. If it’s not, I would assume it’s gone rogue and you will be doing the right thing if you drop it before it injures someone


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

​


Try'n Hard said:


> Pretty sure that thing has to be within sight of the operator at all times. If it’s not, I would assume it’s gone rogue and you will be doing the right thing if you drop it before it injures someone


If it’s a DJI it doesn’t


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Rule #6 may apply


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If it was me, I'd shoot it down... F the law. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

After reading number 6, I’ll be hunting drones next time I’m here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

How far from the property line are you hunting ? I'm wondering what kind of range that he can operate the drone from ? And I would dust it next time !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> After reading number 6, I’ll be hunting drones next time I’m here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If there’s an issue - you can get John B to represent you


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Probably 600-700 yards to the property line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> If there’s an issue - you can get John B to represent you


If you don't want your drone getting shot, keep it over your property... lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Its illegal to shoot them down. But if it's close enough a long jig will work
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


If you need a caster,let me know...problem solved....
You could also Line the field with mono from tree to tree...drones dont like that to much....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Doesn't the FWC have a law against harassing hunting?

I will ask a friend of mine today.

So it's flying over the property line and hovering over you while hunting?

If so, approximately how low did it get?

Myself, shoot it down and hide it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Doesn't the FWC have a law against harassing hunting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Another good point


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> Doesn't the FWC have a law against harassing hunting?
> 
> I will ask a friend of mine today.
> 
> ...




From the time it got to the plot to the time it left was 5 minutes or so. It came from down the clear cut near his property line, up to the plot - hovered and looked around, up to the shooting house and looked inside, hovered higher, I reckon it saw me because I saw the camera look down on me - hovered there, then flew off towards where I believe his camp house is. Talked to the lease owner and he’s said that it’s happened to him while hunting as well... the warden was contacted, and out taxidermist that hunts with us contacted him as well. It should be very clear to him that the next time it flies over our land that it’ll be shot down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet a 12g and #4s would do a number on a drone... anyone know the bag/size limits on em?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

John B. said:


> I bet a 12g and #4s would do a number on a drone... anyone know the bag/size limits on em?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




My plan is to bring my shotgun with me anytime I hunt that area again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope you get em. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> My plan is to bring my shotgun with me anytime I hunt that area again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you want me to get you a contact? If so, PM me.

(1) A person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body: (a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.
379.105 - Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online ...
www.leg.state.fl.us › Statutes › Sections › 0379.105.html
Feedback
About Featured Snippets
Web results
379.105 - Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online ...
www.leg.state.fl.us › Statutes › Sections › 0379.105.html
(1) A person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body: (a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...ng=&URL=0300-0399/0379/Sections/0379.105.html


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If you know where this person is, someone needs to put there big boy pants on and go talk to him about it! 

I was on a lease one time where the adjoining property owner had a stand on the line looking right into our property.

I went and knocked on his door and said he can take it down, face it the other way or have fwc visit him. But after that, I'd be taking it down myself for him! The tree was literally on the line!

The stand was gone the next day!



Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats the difference between a Deer Hunter, and a Snapper Fisherman?


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> If you know where this person is, someone needs to put there big boy pants on and go talk to him about it!
> 
> I was on a lease one time where the adjoining property owner had a stand on the line looking right into our property.
> 
> ...




We’ve already had an altercation, and the law had to be involved, but I appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It would not be wise to shoot it down. That will only escalate things and there's no provision in the law for you to do so. Unfortunately, you'll have to handle this theough the proper channels.


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

What drone? I didn't hear any shots? Are you sure it was over our property?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> It would not be wise to shoot it down. That will only escalate things and there's no provision in the law for you to do so. Unfortunately, you'll have to handle this theough the proper channels.




Disagree, kinda. I still say if it goes rogue it’s your responsibility to take it out before it harms someone. This of course would not apply to your neighbors yard dog that likes to poo in your plot every afternoon


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Disagree, kinda. I still say if it goes rogue it’s your responsibility to take it out before it harms someone. This of course would not apply to your neighbors yard dog that likes to poo in your plot every afternoon


You'd have to prove it was rogue and prone to hurt someone. Federal law prohibits shooting down any aircraft. A drone is an aircraft. The law needs to deal with this issue soon since it is obviously a problem. Also, a person does not own the air space above their property.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Have a small child run around naked in the plot. Shoot it down as he was filming child porn and all your kid was doing is getting a diaper change 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> You'd have to prove it was rogue and prone to hurt someone. Federal law prohibits shooting down any aircraft. A drone is an aircraft. The law needs to deal with this issue soon since it is obviously a problem. Also, a person does not own the air space above their property.




Breaking rule #6 above proves it has to be rogue! I’m just yanking your chain anyway, you a drone pilot Mr Spoon?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What about drone vs drone. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Breaking rule #6 above proves it has to be rogue! I’m just yanking your chain anyway, you a drone pilot Mr Spoon?


Lol, no. I already have too many hobbies. My first instinct would be to shoot it down, but I helped a friend with this kind of situation and learned a lot in the research I did. She had a neighbor flying his drone over while she was in the pool with her kids. Sadly, there wasn't anything she could really do about it. It really does need to be reasonably addressed in the law books.


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

You can buy a small, cheap RC plane and have some dog fights over the plot. Maybe they’ll be something cheap enough on amazon to not feel bad about an unfortunate and completely unintentional kamikaze mission


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not a part of that. 
I could get in trouble.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Drone Regulations:

https://www.faa.gov/uas/media/Part_107_Summary.pdf

It 'SEEMS" like, as long as the operator has the drone in sight, doesn't fly it over a person, it's legal to fly anywhere. Even your back yard. I don't agree with it, but it has been upheld in a couple courts.

By the way... I've talked to 2 Private Investigators (airline pilots on the side) who use these on a regular basis. Both say that "watching you" from above is legal.From the above rules, I think they are correct. I don't like the law, but it is the law.

If you shoot it down you are breaking the law. 

Don't shoot it down on camera.




Jim


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Small unmanned aircraft may not operate over any persons not directly participating in the operation,


snippet from operational limitations


seems to suggest you are not allowed to hover / fly above others???


rich


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

At all times the small unmanned aircraft must remain close
enough to the remote pilot in command and the person
manipulating the flight controls of the small UAS for those
people to be capable of seeing the aircraft with vision
unaided by any device other than corrective lenses.
• Small unmanned aircraft may not operate over any persons
not directly participating in the operation, not under a
covered structure, and not inside a covered stationary
vehicle.

seems like this would make it illegal to be used to look at anyone who doesnt want to be looked at.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

edit double posted somehow


----------



## SaltyGator (Mar 13, 2018)

They make 12g shotgun shells for that...shoots out a net that takes it down. Regardless of how you shoot it down, just pull the sd card and destroy the rest.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd shoot and laugh my ass off!


----------



## SaltyGator (Mar 13, 2018)

I read a funny story a while back from Mike Rowe and his drone encounter...enjoy (hope this link works)https://www.facebook.com/TheRealMikeRowe/posts/leave-me-adrone-early-this-morning-deep-in-the-middle-of-some-sort-of-strange-ga/1285580754785398/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I try and stay out of stuff like this, however during training I attended o the past year or 2, I remember this discussion…:

A Realtor in South Florida was taking overhead shots of a home for the MLS. He/She inadvertently caught several of the neighbors in their back yards that was surrounded by privacy fence. The Realtor was fund to be in violation of local ordnance (or something) by the fact that the home owner is entitled "reasonable expectation of privacy" while in their back yard. Not sure this would apply to the situation presented here, but I know for a fact drone pictures of back yards in residential neighbor hoods are non-flyers… (My take away was NOT to use my drone in a neighborhoods where I could inadvertently take a picture of someone, or something I shouldn’t…. Out in the country, game on….) That was the consensus.)) If you think about it, google earth has pic of your back yard..., and thats on the internet.... 

I am NOT an attorney, nor providing guidance of any kind. Just passing on an experience from a training situation… 

I wouldn’t want to shoot anything down, but that’s just me…. may be fun, but….


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

might be a good use of a full auto bb gun....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> I'd shoot and laugh my ass off!


I’m riding with Skip!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't someone say they just bought an auto BB gun?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread highlights the need for clear regulations on this issue.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just do what the majority thinks is right or go someplace where the majority thinks the same. Do you want a person peeking in your windows at your children. I'll shoot them first and seek counsel later.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Who says you were shooting the drone? Could've been out shooting crows and that pesky thing got between some no. 8 shot and the bird. Who's gonna prove there wasn't a bird on the other side? Accidents happen when you stick your nose places it don't belong.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I got a 12 gauge that is patterned with 4 buck to roll coyotes at 70 yards. I bet I can reach out and touch it for you.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Dam glad I live in LA. Us ********* haven’t discovered them things yet, next stay calm, you mentioned sweat, let’s see ..... are you staying hydrated.? I find a cold beverage helps contend with many situations like this as we are isolated in a stand. It also helps to reach out to fellow hunters; as you have done. Thanks to respondents who have contributed to our, especially my enlightenment on drone laws.Be safe and watch your shots.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

Under no circumstances would I shoot at a drone, or for it to even appear I was shooting at one. The penalties are too severe. Too much risk. And it's just not the right thing to do on a basic level. It doesn't matter to me what the other guy does; it matters what I do.

Unfortunately given the interaction history I don't think I'd bother talking to the guy or trying to talk to him.

I'd just suck it up and be mad all to myself and my friends. And get my own drone with lots of batteries.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd still shoot it and laugh my ass off!


----------

